# Conrtactor needing time outside the US for tax reasons; question on multi-entry visa



## blueoceantraveler (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey, coming to Thailand but need to know a few things:

1. Can I just fly into the country and get a visa when I arrive? (I am from the US)

2. How much does the new multi-entry tourist visa cost?

i have written to the visa office in Thailand, The US consulate, etc and have received the run around. Really need answers.

3. I want to make this trip as cheap as possible and I am looking at staying in the country, away from the tourist areas. Was thinking Chiang Mai or Chiang Rai. Anyone know of some decent rentals (house preferred, 1 bed 1 ba min; in a natural surrounding but close enough to get food and so forth)

4. Anyone know a good seamstress in these areas? All I have is contractor wear and I would like to get out of it asap so I can blend in a little better.

5. Does anyone know a reputable Thai language teacher in either of those areas?

Thanks for your help.

Blue*


----------

